# Solved: Linksys WRT120N router stopped connecting my computer to internet



## SadandFrustrated (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello, I hope you can help me. My Linksys WRT120N router was working fine for all of 1 and 1/2 months and suddenly it stopped making the internet connection. At first nothing could access the internet but now that I've reset the router (via the little reset button in the back) my Kindle can access the wireless, but of course no password etc. I actually don't know how to put back the username and password for it.

When router is connected:
When I troubleshoot the connection by clicking on "Repair Connection" it takes about 2-5 mins "obtaining a new network address" then I get an error saying 
"The wired connection to your router was not automatically repaired. 
X Local network: Not connected

When router is not connected:
Network Magic tells me I'm "Connected to a network other than my primary network".

My computer can't connect to the internet unless I leave the router out of the equation and plug the comp directly into my broadband modem.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3061 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 461899 MB, Free - 293154 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0N826N
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What kind of internet connection (cable, DSL, etc.)? What is the brand and model of the modem?

Reset the router to factory default settings.

Unplug the modem and router and shut down computer(s) and other devices.

Connect the modem to the router's WAN port. Connect a computer to a router LAN port.

Plug in modem. Plug in router. Boot computer.

If you have (A)DSL and a modem only you probably have to login to the router and set the WAN connection to PPPoE and your account/password.

You may need to clone your computer's ethernet MAC Address to the router's WAN.

Do you now have internet access? If not, check the router's status to see what (if any) IP, Gateway and DNS the WAN section was assigned. Check the router logs to see if there are any hints as to the problem.


----------



## SadandFrustrated (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion but now I don't even have the wireless connection anymore. I still can't connect to the internet through my router. 
I have a DSL connection by the way (sorry for leaving out that detail)
I understood you up to "Plug in modem. Plug in router. Boot computer" after that its as good as speaking gibberish to me, I haven't a clue what any of that means, though I'm not sure if its of consequence now that the first part hasn't changed the situation.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Your "modem" may be a modem only or it may be a modem/router combination unit. Without knowing which it is (you haven't posted the brand and model yet) I cannot give more specific gibberish.


----------



## SadandFrustrated (Apr 3, 2012)

Ooooh, sorry, I kept thinking you were talking about the linksys router not the modem(/router). This is what I see under it:
Zhone Model No: 6211-i3-200-0TT ADSL2+ BRIDGE/ ROUTER ANN
However, I don't have any problems with this as far as I know. This is how I've been getting my internet for the last 3 or 4 years. Though I've only recently decided to go for wireless and ended up buying the linksys.
This is what mine looks like: http://www.zhone.com/products/6211/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's a modem/router. If you don't know how it is configured please show the following for a Windows PC connected directly to it ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## SadandFrustrated (Apr 3, 2012)

This is what I got with just the zhone modem/router attached - i.e. the one i'm getting internet through now.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Nneka>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nneka-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hshld.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-56-0A-F5-B9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-64-D8-0F-89
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8579:9282:c76d:f515%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 07 April 2012 09:12:28 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, 08 April 2012 09:12:28 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 245676763
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-0F-5E-DF-A4-BA-DB-E5-99-83

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{04CDF73C-E264-4460-8879-D4F33CFF700B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hshld.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Nneka>


----------



## SadandFrustrated (Apr 3, 2012)

This is what I got with the modem/router plugged into the linksys:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Nneka>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nneka-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hshld.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-56-0A-F5-B9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-64-D8-0F-89
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8579:9282:c76d:f515%10(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.245.21(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 245676763
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-0F-5E-DF-A4-BA-DB-E5-99-83

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{04CDF73C-E264-4460-8879-D4F33CFF700B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hshld.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

For one minute after I connected the linksys I got internet on my comp although no wireless. However, the joy was short lived because 2 minutes later there was no more internet. Do you see any anomaly? Should I just cash in on my warranty for this linksys and maybe pay the difference for a better one? If yes do have any suggestions? Its just for home use only one device occasionally 2.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You've got two problems. Well, actually only one problem, but another issue to handle.

The problem is that your PC is not being assigned an IP address by the Linksys router. Try again with no connection to the Linksys WAN port; the Linksys should have just the power supply and your computer connected to one LAN port. You should get an IP configuration that looks a lot like the one when connected to the modem/router--an IP of 192.168.1.x.

If you get that you can move on to the issue--namely that both routers use the 192.168.1.x LAN subnet so simply daisy chaining them will (usually) not work. One of the fixes is very simple. Just login to one--I suggest the Linksys--and change its LAN address to something else (e.g., 192.168.*3*.1). When you do that the Dhcp server address range may automatically change accordingly (e.g., the third number will change to *3*) or you may have to change it yourself. Since this may also look like gibberish to you, consult the user guide (on CD or Linksys's web site) and go slowly.


----------



## SadandFrustrated (Apr 3, 2012)

If I have no connection to the WAN on the linksys then I won't have access to the internet via the modem/router that my telephone company provided me... I think


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Correct. Do you now get a valid IP address assigned by the Linksys? Changed its LAN IP? If so, you can probably now connect the modem/router to the Linksys's WAN and have internet access through it.


----------



## SadandFrustrated (Apr 3, 2012)

Bear with me a little please, am I supposed to disconnect the ethernet connecting my computer to my modem/router temporarily so that I can connect the linksys and my comp in the hopes of getting an ip address? And then run the config prompt again?

Or am I confusing myselft?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, and yes,and if you get a good connection to the Linksys change its LAN IP.


----------



## SadandFrustrated (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry I didn't do it promptly I got a little tied up there for a few days. I just ran the command with just the computer connected to the "internet" port on the linksys. This is what I got:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Nneka>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nneka-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hshld.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-56-0A-F5-B9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-64-D8-0F-89
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8579:9282:c76d:f515%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 245676763
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-0F-5E-DF-A4-BA-DB-E5-99-83

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

I'm not sure if it was supposed to connect it to one of the other ports so I did that too and got this:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Nneka>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nneka-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hshld.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-56-0A-F5-B9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-64-D8-0F-89
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8579:9282:c76d:f515%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 09 April 2012 01:15:21 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 10 April 2012 01:15:21 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 245676763
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-0F-5E-DF-A4-BA-DB-E5-99-83

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{04CDF73C-E264-4460-8879-D4F33CFF700B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:8dc:1dd9:45d2:3921(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8dc:1dd9:45d2:3921%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Nneka>

I think I see the same IP address on the second one so what do I have to do to change it again? Remember use small words please. lol.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Just login to the Linksys and change its LAN address to something else (e.g., 192.168.*3*.1). When you do that the Dhcp server address range may automatically change accordingly (e.g., the third number will change to 3) or you may have to change it yourself. Since this may also look like gibberish to you, consult the user guide (on CD or Linksys's web site) and go slowly.


----------



## SadandFrustrated (Apr 3, 2012)

I got a new one, the old one wasn't working even at the store I bought it. But I still want to make sure that the ip address isn't the same can you tell me if that's still the problem. 
This is what I got now when I ran the command:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Nneka>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nneka-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hshld.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-56-0A-F5-B9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-64-D8-0F-89
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8579:9282:c76d:f515%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 10 April 2012 07:28:18 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, 11 April 2012 07:32:46 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 245676763
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-0F-5E-DF-A4-BA-DB-E5-99-83

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{04CDF73C-E264-4460-8879-D4F33CFF700B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hshld.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That should be working now. The new router's address is 192.168.0.1, and it apparently passed on the modem/router's address as the DNS server. Are you still not getting internet access with that one?


----------



## SadandFrustrated (Apr 3, 2012)

No, I'm getting internet access with this new one. 

I even dared to try to change the LAN address and just confused the whole system and it stopped working. So I went into the linksys router settings via the browser (which before I couldn't access even though I didn't need an internet connection) and did the factory reset and just started over with the cd and now its back to perfect, so I've decided to leave well enough alone; if it aint broken don't fix it.  

Thanks again for all your help TerryNet. Have a great day!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

